# Drifting at Classic Hobbies



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

We are going to be having drifting classes start on May 28th on the indoor carpet. We will set up the road course and there will be points awarded for control, acuracy, stile, and time. Come down and run if you got the skills and you like a little exictment. We got the track, you got the cars,so put them together and you got a place to race and I got new racers. Sounds like a good deal to me. You never know, you might end up on one of the other tracks we have as well. There are six total and more to come. 

General:thumbsup:


----------



## hpiguy01 (May 11, 2008)

Come on out and drift i promise its tons of fun i wanna see someone stomp out my drift skills


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

THIS LOOKS PRETTY COOL..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3PXcpsbCyo&feature=related
CHECK IT OUT..:thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

IS THERE ANYBODY INTERESTED IN DOING THIS??


----------



## racejoe (May 26, 2008)

What scale? Type of cars? I may come by and check it out at least. I have a 1/10 scale touring car. (Hot Bodies Cyclone S)


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

racejoe said:


> What scale? Type of cars? I may come by and check it out at least. I have a 1/10 scale touring car. (Hot Bodies Cyclone S)


YOU HAVE THE CAR...YOU HAVE TO FIND OUT WHAT TYPE OF TIRE THEY WILL BE USING...CAN SOMEBODY ANSWER THIS???


----------



## agholub (Jan 28, 2008)

DAVON said:


> YOU HAVE THE CAR...YOU HAVE TO FIND OUT WHAT TYPE OF TIRE THEY WILL BE USING...CAN SOMEBODY ANSWER THIS???


I am assuming the class is 1/10 scale touring cars with special drift tires. USually the tires have hard plastic middles of some sort. Hard Core drifters add extra stuff like mirrors, lights everywhere, windshield wipers, mufflers, sound effect generators, etc. Some drift car kits can be seen at YokomoUsa.com.

Someone (the hobby shop or a racer) might have some extra drift tires at the race.

I am planning on running a 1/10 TC with foams (regular racing). I would run rubber if the crowd would rather. I do not think drifting is in my blood, but I look forward to seeing them run.


----------



## NatalieMorgan (Nov 9, 2007)

I was just puttin some electrical tape on the tires of my 18r and it worked pretty decent. try that before you go spending any money on tires that you might not use again...


----------



## racejoe (May 26, 2008)

So is the roadcourse/drift class on Wednesday May 28th or Thursday May 29th?


----------



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

Thur. May 29th:thumbsup:


----------



## hpiguy01 (May 11, 2008)

im using the E10. with the stock drift tires..there very hard plastic and drift well. 1/10 scale. and if you like drifting a set of drifting tires would not be a waste and you would use htem more than once especially if the class takes off which i hope it will other than that im the lone wolf with a specific drift car.


----------



## NatalieMorgan (Nov 9, 2007)

I stopped in but you guys werent there...


----------



## racejoe (May 26, 2008)

What is the schedule for Thursday nights? Do you need to be there by 4:00? Or is it pretty open from 4 to 9?


----------



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

anytime between 4 and 6


----------



## NickRummy (Sep 11, 2007)

You said it'll be on carpet? They were trying to drift out at Freddies but the tire compound was getting on the tires and they couldn't break lose.

I have a Tamiya TT01. Completely stock with bearings and stock motor. I slapped some ABS tires on it and tried drifting for the first time the other day. Sangged a video to give people something to laugh at :thumbsup:

Drifting noob

I use this as my Rally car too so I won't be dialing it in for drifting. I might show up for some Rally racing if it's ever offered?


----------



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

The drift class is going to be moved to fri. nights so we get a better turnout on the track instead of just a few at a time. I believe it will work out better because most of you guys arwe here on fri anyway. Thanks.

General:thumbsup:


----------



## NickRummy (Sep 11, 2007)

Any ideas who will be going out for the drifting? My little brother would have a blast. I might have to let him loose with the Subura


----------



## racejoe (May 26, 2008)

So is there not a session this evening?


----------



## agholub (Jan 28, 2008)

Will Friday (tomorrow) be a road course or oval? Will there be jumps? Do most people run rubber or foam tires (not for drifting)?


----------



## racejoe (May 26, 2008)

Went by, closed.


----------



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

We are going to put the drift class in with the fri night oval tell we get enough people in here to split up the days. It will be on fri nights from 4 till 9 or until the last race is over. It just dont make a lot of since to run two nights when we will have a better time running all together.

General


----------



## agholub (Jan 28, 2008)

I was really excited about finally getting to run on a carpet road course at Classic. I hope it happens someday. I have no interest in oval racing . 

Keep up the good work on the outdoor offroad track. I am looking forward to Sunday - weather permitting.


----------

